

Dear Google, It's Not You, It's Us - uladzislau
http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikamorphy/2012/03/03/dear-google-its-not-you-its-us/

======
twiceaday
People don't need two Facebooks, especially since everything on Facebook is
designed to keep you maximally engaged. It's not surprising that Google is not
getting Facebook numbers.

